

Google Earth requires iexplore.exe to work. - one010101
http://earth.google.com/getest.html

======
azim
I'm not at all surprised that their troubleshooting steps have different
instructions for people using different operating systems. That seems like a
perfectly reasonable thing to do.
<http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=20717>

------
notaddicted
Negative. I'm running it on linux.

~~~
Magneus
Even that link?

I haven't tried changing my user agent, but I'm on Ubuntu right now and the
linked "Google Earth Server Test" doesn't work for me.

Of course, that's not quite the same as Google Earth not working on Linux...

~~~
notaddicted
No, I don't know what the link points to, I was responding to the title.

